# Very obsessive/constant licking!



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

My new rat constantly licks me! I can't pick him up, pet him, or even be near him without him grabbing me and licking me. He'd do it for hours if I'd let him! He's not interested in playing or being petted - he only wants to lick me! It makes no difference if I wash my hands are not. Why is he doing this and do any one else's rats do this, too?

Edit: Also, he's obsessed with my nose and mouth! When we're laying down watching tv, B tries to pry my lips open with his paws and stick his nose in my mouth, and he actually does stick his entire nose up my nostril! He moves so quickly that it's hard to prevent a nose-full of rat face. Anyone else have rats that do this?


----------



## pentacle565 (May 7, 2009)

I think some just have their weird quirks. Some can't get their rat to stop playing long enough for any lick/cuddle time, while others have a cuddly rat that won't lick at all... 

My Olive likes to stick her nose in my ear, and curl up in my hair. Whiskers on the ear tickle!


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah just depends on the rat, only 1 of my 4 boys likes to lick my hand. The other 2 prefer to fight and play, And spike just likes to sit in my jumper the whole time, he's blind so he doesn't like to play so much.


----------



## OllySmirnyAJ (May 6, 2009)

I think you should be taking it as a compliment - it sounds as if your rat is treating you like another rat and grooming you!

One of my girls loves to groom me and pays great attention to my ears, nostrils and mouth. 

Another reason rats inspect the inside of your mouth is that this is they way they learn (from older rats) what is and isn't safe to eat. In other words, if they taste something inside the mouth of an older rat then they know it's okay to eat the same thing as it's obviously not poisonous.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Okay, so I guess he does just have a weird quirk! I wasn't too worried about him - just curious. When I first got him, I wondered when he'd ever warm up to me, and now he's apparently bonkers over me!  Though I wish he'd spend more time grooming himself than grooming me - he kinda smells!  Thanks, guys!!


----------

